# devouring rawhide?



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

So my boyfriend said we should get the rawhide rolls instead of the chip-like things, because he thought it would take them longer to go through them. However, I gave them each one when I got home from work at 2:30 and by around 3:30, Aurora had finished hers off, and by around 4:30 Banjo had gotten about 7/8ths of the way through with hers and abandoned it, and Aurora finished it off. 
Is it alright for them to eat so much of that in such a short time? Will it ruin their appetite later for their dinner? Is it filling enough? Sorry about all the questions, I just know nothing about rawhide, and the last dog I saw eat rawhide would take a few nibbles for about 15 minutes and then leave it alone till later. This is very different.


----------



## Codabella (Dec 27, 2008)

BanJojo; said:


> So my boyfriend said we should get the rawhide rolls instead of the chip-like things, because he thought it would take them longer to go through them. However, I gave them each one when I got home from work at 2:30 and by around 3:30, Aurora had finished hers off, and by around 4:30 Banjo had gotten about 7/8ths of the way through with hers and abandoned it, and Aurora finished it off.
> Is it alright for them to eat so much of that in such a short time? Will it ruin their appetite later for their dinner? Is it filling enough? Sorry about all the questions, I just know nothing about rawhide, and the last dog I saw eat rawhide would take a few nibbles for about 15 minutes and then leave it alone till later. This is very different.


I'd like to hear what people have to say. We used to have an elderly rottweiler that could eat a 25in x 3in rawhide in 45mins if you left it with him. He'd finish it, drink like crazy and pant for 2 hrs. The only side effects were a big belly and seemingly uncomfortable poops. 

Choking though....
I used to be worried about the last knot. It was as if he was always testing to see if it would fit down his throat yet. I ended up taking them away whenever the knot was left.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I never give rawhide ... it can be very dangerous for dogs. It can not only choke them but it can also block their insides and then your looking at surgery to remove it IF you catch it soon enough.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

I am not a big fan of cowhides. They have low nutrition values and too much fiber content (causes my pup to have runny poop when she consumes too much). I also wonder how they can remove the tissue and meat so cleanly from the cowhides, this has to be a chemical process and I'd rather have my dog stay away from any chemicals if possible.

Personally, my favorite chew toy for my dog is bully sticks. They are expensive without a doubt but at least you know it's a very high-protein food and all natural.

Edit: Found this link, rawhides are indeed processed with chemicals, apparently with Hydrogen Peroxide in US and God knows what in China. http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/990792/toxins_in_imported_rawhide_dog_chews.html


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Nylabones are great as well!

I have lots, different flavors, and sizes and they work great for my dog!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I never give rawhides or pig's ears, etc., to my dogs. I don't think they're good for dogs and, as noted above, they CAN be risky if your dog gulps them.

I much prefer raw bones for my dogs. Marrow bones and such can keep them happy for days and days (my dogs don't chew hard enough to damage their teeth) and have no preservatives, etc.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

Melissa_Chloe said:


> Nylabones are great as well!
> 
> I have lots, different flavors, and sizes and they work great for my dog!


I second that, Nylabones last forever and whatever dogs chew off just passes right through their system.


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

I hear you with the chemicals and all, but I don't know what Banjo would do without rawhide. She loves it to death. The other things you were mentioning, are they tough like rawhide? Things that are chewy wouldn't last half a second with her. She needs things that take a lot to get through. Any other suggestions of healthy but not too expensive alternatives to rawhide? I'm don't really have money, I'm a working college student supporting myself, so I really just have enough for a dog, not for the perfect everything a dog might want...I want to do the best thing for them, but I can't always go all out, if you know what I mean.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

One link was posted, but you can do research all over on the dangers of rawhide. I NEVER EVER give rawhide. Cooper gets raw bones for recreational chewing, nylabones and bully sticks are a good idea too. There are just too many risks with rawhide I would not be willing to take.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My dog Toby LOVES rawhides, and munches right through them just like that. Even the big thick rolls don't last long with him. Although he's never had any problems with the rawhides, I'd rather not take the risk. He does like his Nylabones....the "Galileo" kind last a very long time, but they're not his favorites. His absolute favorite is the hard Nylabone that looks like a knotted rawhide. One lasts him about 2 months, with regular chewing.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

BanJojo said:


> I hear you with the chemicals and all, but I don't know what Banjo would do without rawhide. She loves it to death. The other things you were mentioning, are they tough like rawhide? Things that are chewy wouldn't last half a second with her. She needs things that take a lot to get through. Any other suggestions of healthy but not too expensive alternatives to rawhide? I'm don't really have money, I'm a working college student supporting myself, so I really just have enough for a dog, not for the perfect everything a dog might want...I want to do the best thing for them, but I can't always go all out, if you know what I mean.


Bully sticks are very tough as well, but they ARE expensive so I guess not really an option for you. If I were you, I would buy a Nylabone for your dog and see if she likes it. They are made of tough nylons, lightly scented (dogs can smell it), will last for weeks to months depends on how often your dog chews it. Nylon does not digest in dogs' digestive systems, whatever your dog chews off and swallows just passes right on through and you don't have to worry about any bad side-effects. Most grocery stores (and Wal-Mart) carry them in various sizes and shapes, so you shouldn't have a hard time finding them.

There are also these rubbery things called KONGs that are hollow and you can hide treats inside and keep your dog occupied trying to get the treat out, but they are not really for chewing.

Good luck!


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, we just got a kong, and she loves it. She likes the rawhide better, though. I'll check out the Nylabones, too. She really likes the whole ripping pieces off thing about rawhide, though, which is what that article is saying is the dangerous part.


----------



## Tmarie423 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've never given rawhide and for health and safety reasons I never will. Rawhide is dangerous for dogs and I wouldn't recommend giving it.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Raw bones and the white Nylabones are the hardest for them to chew up> I agree with others rawhides are bad for dogs, David


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Chuckles said:


> I second that, Nylabones last forever and whatever dogs chew off just passes right through their system.


I've tried all kind of Nylabones and Holly goes through them all in about a day. She chews them to the point where the thing is unrecognizable.
We also tried raw bones, which she somehow managed to swallow a piece that was about an inch long and got in stuck in her intestinal track.
(She's an awesome chewer, I don't know how she does it without breaking every tooth in her tiny head.) 

We haven't tried bully sticks yet though. By the looks of them, they look like they'd last all of 15 minutes.

So maybe this is a dumb question, but what is the difference between pig ears and bully sticks?

But I do have the same question as the original poster, is it eve safe for dogs to chew through any kind of chewy(rawhide, nylabone, pig ear, etc.) within such a short period of time?


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for re-iterating the question. My boyfriend has heard that raw bones can be dangerous as well (while not necessarily chemically treated, they can break off and get stuck), which is why he thought rawhide would be better. But yes, is it bad for them to go through and ingest any tough chew that fast?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

BanJojo said:


> Thanks for re-iterating the question. My boyfriend has heard that raw bones can be dangerous as well (while not necessarily chemically treated, they can break off and get stuck), which is why he thought rawhide would be better. But yes, is it bad for them to go through and ingest any tough chew that fast?


Raw bones are fine, it's cooked bones that are very dangerous. Rawhide is ALSO VERY dangerous. The bones they sell at pet stores aren't what you want. 

After trying a lot of things with my dog who can now eat a bully stick in a few minutes, I think NON edible chewies are saving us  The kong, rubber ring toys, rubber bones, she doesn't want to actually EAT them but will softly chew and spend time on those.


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

See, my dog wants to eat things. She'll play with a toy for a bit sometimes, but is much more content to chew until the thing is gone.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

first off, I, and others on this site, really cannot stress enough how unsafe rawhide is, ESPECIALLY when your dog rips it apart into peices and then eats it. it may not have happened yet, but it is only a matter of time. you seem to understand this, but you should probably tell your boyfriend to do his own research, b/c he is really misinformed. 

at the kennel i work at, we have tons of bully sticks, and ill be honest and say your dog will more than likely go through one in less time than the rawhide. Every dog we have that is a big chewer eats there in less than an hour (my dog would go through it in about 20 minutes). His nylabone lasted a long time, but he never chewed it very much b/c the scent wore off. Also, most of the nylabones at Walmart and Target are NOT the really hard kind, they are the flexible chews and they last about 5 minutes. TYo get the really hard ones, you have to go to a pet store. But most dogs i know who have one do not care that much for them. 

your best bet (and cheapest) are big marrow bones. it is VERY hard for dogs to actually break the bone. Also, once he goes through the marrow, keep ther bone and clean it. Then just buy some kong filler, or wet food and stuff it in and freeze it. it will usually take the dog a few hours to lick it up if it is frozen. this way, you can buy about 4 bones, and just keep them until they get too gross (washing everyday is a must b/c of bacteria). This was a huge money saver for me and my dog b/c he would go through every treat in a matter of minutes. 

as far as toys go, the only thing i recommend is going to the hard ware store and buying the thickest rope they have. tie off the ends and he has his own industrial strength rope.


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

I absolutely refuse to give Tyson any kind of rawhide. I actually have a friend with a boxer who gave him one. He managed to chew it to the point of chocking on a piece that was about 7" long. Had to literally pull it out of his throat.
I am lucky enough to be just up the road from a local slaughter house. I go down there and get Tyson large knuckle bones. They have meat on them, so he rips and tears on it for hours. Marrow on the one end that he can get at, and when that's all done, he can knaw on the knuckles. After about 3 days, it gets thrown away, and a new frozen one comes out. 
He also has tons of kong balls, and other rubber things to chew on as well. He is a heavy chewer.
I will also give him frozen chicken leg quarters to eat. Not only are these good for him, but not too expensive and keeps him busy.
Watch out for too much marrow. It can cause loose poop. If I give him a plain marrow bone, I usually scoop some of the marrow out (freeze it for later) and let him have the bone.
Also, do any friends hunt? Venison bones would also be good for your dog.


----------



## Codabella (Dec 27, 2008)

The info about rawhide being bad is news to me, but I understand and agree with the reasoning. There are definitely better options. That being said I think people are going over the top about how dangerous it is. 

I don't think any reputable dog stores would stock them if the above statements aren't exaggerated. I'd give the nice, knowledgeable people at my local store more credit than that. Somebody even said it "may not have happened yet, but it is only a matter of time" (it's also straight out of a google search sooo...grain of salt here).

If that were true we'd see lawsuits up the  and warnings all over the place. I've seen thousands of rawhides devoured and never seen one problem. I also can't recall any friends or families dogs being negatively effected by rawhide. It becomes very soft when digesting. 
I realize one problem is it swells up, but that just means you don't give your 50lb dog a foot-long bone and you don't let them chew it without being around. Take it away before the last knot. Every chew treat will inevitably reach a size that could pose a choking hazard. 


The thing that does bother me is the number of chemicals they use for processing. I never realized there were such harsh chems put into the production process  For that reason I won't use them anymore.


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you ^^
I was beginning to feel like a total idiot.
As for the chemicals, plastics have chemicals too, and if they happen to get a chunk off and ingest it, that's even more dangerous. And what kind of chemicals to they process dog food with? And our own food for that matter? There are way too many chemicals being used in the world at this point...


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

TysonsMom said:


> I will also give him frozen chicken leg quarters to eat. Not only are these good for him, but not too expensive and keeps him busy.
> 
> Also, do any friends hunt? Venison bones would also be good for your dog.


Okay two questions, #1 Aren't chicken bones some of the worst bones to give a dog because of they splinter so badly whether cooked or not? Please correct me if I'm wrong, I may be misinformed.

#2. We have two dead dear in our freezers. Which bones are the best for a dog? Is there any particular way to clean them? We always have deer so that may be a good thing to try. (They only other raw bones we've tried have been raw beef ribs, which didn't do well.)


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> Okay two questions, #1 Aren't chicken bones some of the worst bones to give a dog because of they splinter so badly whether cooked or not? Please correct me if I'm wrong, I may be misinformed.


RAW chicken bones are fine. The bones are quite soft and never splinter. It's cooked chicken bones that are the problem.


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

Eowyn and Henry are giant rawhide fans; Eo much more than Henry because she seems to have an innate need to destroy something and giving her a rawhide roll or wo a week forestalls her from taking out her destruction needs on other things in the house, up to and including any other dogs .

Rawhide quickly gets gooey when wet. Since she chews it into such small, soggy pieces (and not spliners) I'm less worried about her eating rawhide than I am about her eating raw bone. 

The fiber content of the hide is something that dogs would consume naturally and I find it's a good complement to richer kibble dies like Innova. If she doesn't have the occasional rawhide roll, she'll crop grass from the yard to keep her bowels moving appropriately. 

If you think that rawhide being "cleaned" with hydrogen peroxide is bad for your dog, you need to do more research on what you put into your _own_ body and how it's grown and processed. Especially if you're vegan.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not a vegan but I do know that humans can eat a LOT more crap than dogs can without getting ill. 

If it's natural to chew on a hide, why isn't it natural to chew on a raw bone? That's usually what's inside the hide, right?


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think so. A hide is just what it says it is. A hide of an animal, as in the skin, that has been dried. Here I just found this on http://www.petfactory.com/faq.html:

The animal's skin is split into inner and outer layers. The tough outer layer is used for leather shoes, garments, and upholstery, while the softer inner layer is cut and formed into different shapes for dog chews.
It's not bones, it's the skin. Therefore it will behave differently than bones when chewed, as in splintering/not splintering, etc. I'm not saying this means it's good, I'm just saying it's not the same thing.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Raw bones don't splinter and they're wonderful for your dogs' gum and tooth health.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

BanJojo said:


> I hear you with the chemicals and all, but I don't know what Banjo would do without rawhide. She loves it to death. The other things you were mentioning, are they tough like rawhide? Things that are chewy wouldn't last half a second with her. She needs things that take a lot to get through. Any other suggestions of healthy but not too expensive alternatives to rawhide? I'm don't really have money, I'm a working college student supporting myself, so I really just have enough for a dog, not for the perfect everything a dog might want...I want to do the best thing for them, but I can't always go all out, if you know what I mean.


Raw frozen soup bones. Six for a buck fifty at my grocery store. I buy one bag a month. When they chew them down a bit I simply smear them with peanut butter and freeze them and hand them back...



ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> #2. We have two dead dear in our freezers. Which bones are the best for a dog? Is there any particular way to clean them? We always have deer so that may be a good thing to try. (They only other raw bones we've tried have been raw beef ribs, which didn't do well.)



Oh I hate deboning deer for my dogs. You need a good saw. leg bones- saw into pieces just a bit bigger than your dog's mouth. You can strip some meat off but I would leave a bit of meat and the marrow. They LUV the marrow. I dip them in apple cider vinigar with the mother in it before I freeze them. Keep frozen for one month before giving to the dogs is a good precaution with any game meats...


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't give my dogs rawhide. They have gotten pig ears twice, but not by me or with my permission.

Bully sticks are an occassional treat, the big extra thick ones can last Lloyd about 45 minutes, sometimes less. They last Allie all day.

Nylabones (the hard ones) and Galileo bones are good. To get them interested in new ones I smear peanut butter on them or soak them overnight in chicken broth.

Kongs, black ones. Again, I smear with peanut butter and soak those in chicken broth (to try and get rid of the rubber taste). And of course the kongs get stuffed with stuff.

Raw bones, we can get them really cheap a couple dollars will buy several marrow bones. They usually last a few days before i toss them and give them a new one.

My dogs favorites are the raw bones and the nylabones.

Oh and deer antlers, they really like the deer antlers.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

KarlKatzke said:


> Rawhide quickly gets gooey when wet. Since she chews it into such small, soggy pieces (and not spliners) I'm less worried about her eating rawhide than I am about her eating raw bone.
> 
> If you think that rawhide being "cleaned" with hydrogen peroxide is bad for your dog, you need to do more research on what you put into your _own_ body and how it's grown and processed. Especially if you're vegan.


I don't think the real problem with rawhide is splintering. It's because the rawhide isn't digestible and when a dog swallows a piece it can cause an intestinal blockage.

Really what does being vegan have to do with this? 

So yes rawhide is bad. If not for the simple fact that there's a lot of chemicals used when making them, it's quite obvious that they can cause blockage problem. But then again the one raw bone I gave Holly got caught in her intestinal tract, so there is ALWAYS the exception with everything. 

Pig ears I'm not sure about. There's a risk of Salmonella which is pretty much the only bad thing I've read online about them (other than the fact that they are very high in fat). I thought there was a safer way the prepare pig ears than rawhide without all the chemicals, but even if that were true it does not take away from the risk of blockage.

Really, if you want to take the risk of blockage or whatever go ahead. Yeah dogs have eaten bones/rawhides/pig ears for a long time and the problems aren't mentioned very often and there are some dogs that will go their entire lives on bones/rawhides/pig ears and never have a problem. The point is that there are dogs that die from these sort of these, maybe not very often but it happens. The dogs that don't die from a blockage or whatever often have a high vet bill in the end.


----------

